# China Eyes California HSR



## PRR 60 (Jan 3, 2011)

From the Fresno Bee, 1/1/11:



> In the 19th century, laborers from China helped build railroads spanning California and linking the U.S. coasts. In the 21st century, the Chinese may be back -- not for backbreaking labor, but with financial and technological muscle.


The full article is HERE.


----------



## leemell (Jan 3, 2011)

PRR 60 said:


> From the Fresno Bee, 1/1/11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has been reported that the Chinese are also one of the financial backers of the Desertxpress, although nobody really knows as this is a private company, not governmental.


----------

